
Experience of a drive by contribution to Python Cryptography - hardbyte
http://bitsofpy.blogspot.com/2016/11/python-cryptography-contribution.html
======
B1FF_PSUVM
Nice snippet of reporting on how the cooperative workflow functions in that
neck of the woods.

------
45h34jh53k4j
as someone who has contributed to python-cryptography, I found the experience
helped me understand the open source code development flow better. The team is
great and produces a high quality package.

